# Running Puppy, Have a few questions.



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok well i finally got the balls to take the first step and jump feet first into Linux. I chose a small version of Linux called Puppy Linux. This version is quite stable from what ive gotten to so far. I'm at the point where i am looking into the feasibility of using it as a business computer to do paperwork, track balances and what not. 

I have puppy installed on a CD-RW, and the data is saved to USB, and then i have the HDD on the e machine hooked up so i can listen to music and what not.

I know Linux is virtually virus free, but is Puppy the better more secure of the Linux series?

Are linux viruses dependent on the distro, or are they universal?

If i had a few bad viruses on the old e-Machine that were windows based, would these viruses run and do what ever they do while i have puppy running? Im wondering because i suspected i had a keylogger virus on the emachine, and if i am running linux will the vuris record my activities if i go to my bank's website to check money or something.

Thanks.


----------



## xfire (Nov 13, 2008)

Linux virus will probably be universal as they all use the same but modified Kernel.
As far as windows viruses affecting you comp, it won't happen,


----------

